# Height of German Shepherd



## aayushgarg (Jun 25, 2021)

My GSD is about 24 inches at 10 months of age. How much can I expect him more to grow and till what age?
Please refer to the images too. Clicked on June 4.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

No one can say as it's largely genetics and how tall the parents were. You can find males 22-30" at full height and I'm sure occasionally outside of that.


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

I agree, there's no clear cut answer.

For reference, my boy at 10 months was 26", hes 27" now at 18 months, and I'm pretty sure hes done growing. He had a major growth spurt from 6-8 months and then after that I barely noticed a difference anywhere other than in his face and his bone structure.


----------



## aayushgarg (Jun 25, 2021)

Actually, during the 7-9 months' time period, my other dog(in pics attached) bit GSD a few times(I can't figure out why?), Do you think it would have caused any stunting? There was some skin tearing wounds, one time there was a deep muscle wound(thick bandage on elbow). Also, what kind of color combination is this, is it common color? 

BTW, thanks for your answers. Appreciate it.

P.S.: I have these kinds of questions cuz, I didn't bought it from any breeder, but got it from an uncle's farmhouse. So, don't know much about these things, also, am a first-time owner.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

aayushgarg said:


> Actually, during the 7-9 months' time period, my other dog(in pics attached) bit GSD a few times(I can't figure out why?), Do you think it would have caused any stunting?


Not sure why you think your dog's height is stunted, he's currently within 2" of the upper range of the standard for male dogs! And no, a couple of teeth marks from a spat with your other dog did not effect your dog's height!



aayushgarg said:


> Also, what kind of color combination is this, is it common color?


He's long coated black and tan, and yes, it's a very common color.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

No a bite won't cause stunting, he's a perfect size for his age. 
You definitely need to research training for your dog(s) because dog fights between two medium-large dogs can end with one of them dead and at this point, you have no guarantees of temperament since you bought from what's generally called a back yard breeder.

If you stioll have issues with them, you need to consult a trainer with experience in GSDs


----------



## aayushgarg (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks, people!


----------



## Faizan Ahmed (Apr 10, 2020)

aayushgarg said:


> My GSD is about 24 inches at 10 months of age. How much can I expect him more to grow and till what age?
> Please refer to the images too. Clicked on June 4.
> 
> 
> ...


hi,

since your post is 5 months old. Have you now noticed if your dog has grown height wise. Whats is current height now, same 24 inches ? or more ?


----------



## Faizan Ahmed (Apr 10, 2020)

melaniep said:


> I agree, there's no clear cut answer.
> 
> For reference, my boy at 10 months was 26", hes 27" now at 18 months, and I'm pretty sure hes done growing. He had a major growth spurt from 6-8 months and then after that I barely noticed a difference anywhere other than in his face and his bone structure.


hi,

you said your dog was 26 at 10 months and now he is 27 so it means that he indeed grew 1 whole inch even after the period of growth spurt? correct ?


----------

